# ur quattro get together



## jdelaney (Nov 3, 2006)

Anybody know if there will be any attempt at a get together this summer.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: ur quattro get together (jdelaney)*

Where were you thinking? The Carlisle GTG in May in PA is usually quote good for B2s of all types.


----------



## jdelaney (Nov 3, 2006)

*Re: ur quattro get together ([email protected])*

I was thinking like the get together two years ago in colorado.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: ur quattro get together (jdelaney)*

Oh sheesh. Well if you ever come East in May don't miss Carlisle.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: ur quattro get together ([email protected])*

I last hear the Colorado gig was busted, because of the bad economy/gas prices...something like that...
Too bad, the first GTG was a real nice turnout.


----------

